# Cycling and fluval shrimp stratum



## Sugardaddy1979 (Jan 16, 2012)

Well, I'm trying to fishless cycle my ebi. I am a week in and not much going. I seededbthe tank with filter mulm and I added plants from my established tank. I checked ph tonight and the fss has me down to 6.4. Should I try a water change to get the phone back up or just wait it out?


----------



## beguiled (Apr 8, 2012)

From what I know, if you're using the fluval shrimp stratum that comes with the ebi, that gravel makes the water acidic. I don't have an ebi... yet... heh heh... but I use that substrate in one of my tanks and it keeps it at a constant 6.4.


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

What are you using for a source of ammonia? Perhaps try adding a bit more if you're not getting results.


----------



## Sugardaddy1979 (Jan 16, 2012)

Just pure bottled ammonia. I am still over 3 ppm.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

i'd do a water change. too much ammonia is detrimental to the cycle as well frm my understanding. keep it around 1 or less


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

3PPM is just fine. Most target between 3-4 when conducting a fishless "cycle".

Anything too far beyond 5PPM is when things begin to get risky.


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

Just give it more time then. What are your actual readings at this point?


----------



## Sugardaddy1979 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm really over cycling it any way since it is only going to hold cherries.


----------



## KenRC51 (Oct 13, 2011)

The fluval stratum is a little acid. You should be around 6.5ph. You can do water change to raise the ph but it will drop back down to 6.5. Add some seriyu stone they raise ph.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Nitrifying bacteria do not thrive at that low pH. I would cycle the filter on a bucket of hard water. GH and KH over 3 German degrees of hardness for sure, higher would be better, and pH in the 7s. When the cycle is complete with that filter, then move it to the tank with the specialty shrimp substrate. Yes, the bacteria will not do so well, but the goal is to get a big population well started. Then the plants in the shrimp tank will help so the bacteria population will be enough, even if some die off happens. You are just not going to get the great growth of bacteria that you want when you are doing the fishless cycle if the water is too acidic, too soft. 

3 ppm is a very good level for the ammonia while doing the fishless cycle.

You can be getting the plants established in the shrimp tank while you are waiting for the filter to cycle.


----------



## Sugardaddy1979 (Jan 16, 2012)

Maybe I'll cut a piece of the sponge in my canister to fit this fluval nano filter and stick it in there. Maybe an instant ish cycle that way.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I've never had much of an issue cycling at 5-6 pH. Just takes a couple extra weeks to make sure everything is a-okay. 

If you plan to house shrimp, the added time it takes to cycle with a low pH can end up being a benefit.


----------



## Sugardaddy1979 (Jan 16, 2012)

I was gonna let it run for at least a month regardless of the cycle.


----------



## Trickerie (May 10, 2012)

Im sure you are, but are you using pure ammonia? Bubbles when shaken = bad :O


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

there is absolutely nothing wrong with your ph. your ph, at that level will not adversely affect your cycle. actually, put your ph kit away. you dont need it.


----------



## Sugardaddy1979 (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh yeah, it's pure. I shook it and even called the manufacturer to be sure.


----------

